# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.15.04 released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.15.04 is out!*   *Qcom tab:*  Added *Direct Unlock / Get unlock codes** for the following *Kyocera* smartphones:  *♦ Kyocera Hydro Life C6530N
♦ Kyocera Hydro Xtrm C6522** Read the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] before getting started.  *Android ADB tab:*  The following smartphones have been added to the list of supported devices:  *♦ BMobile AX710* (MT6572) *♦ Gomobile Go980* (MT6XXX) *♦ LG L BELLO* (MT6572) *♦ Meo Smart A40* (MT6572) *♦ NOS FIVE* (MT6735) *♦ Own S4035* (MT6580) *♦ TCL S4035* (MT6580) *♦ TCL 5015A* (MT6580) *♦ TCL 5025G* (MT6580) *♦ ZTE Rook from EE* (MT6735) *♦ ZTE Blade A452* (MT6735) *♦ ZTE Blade A465* (MT6735) *♦ ZTE Blade A475* (MT6735) Use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to work with the listed above models  *MTK tab:*  The following phones have been added to the list of supported devices:  *♦ DORO 6031* (MT6261) *♦ Blu T180i* (MT625A) Service via الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

